# Peeling paint on concrete, peel stop or guardz?



## Paint Puteroner (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey guys,
Looking at 20 yr old cinder block walls, interior of a high school gymnasium. Old paint is chipping & peeling off in places. Some of it seems sound, but I'm thinking to hire a dry ice blaster to get off as much of the old coating as possible. Then what? My intention is to spray and backroll the Peel Stop (or Guardz?), then a thin Loxon Primer or possibly a block filler? then the two coats of H20 Precat epoxy from SW--white. Thoughts?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Get your rep to visit the job site with you and the person who writes the check. Find out what they are willing to pay for.Usually,schools(government work)will tell YOU how they want it done.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

One thing you have to consider when doing concrete work is the ph. Talk to the rep and he will help you on this.Don't go slapping some paint coating on without addressing this first.


----------



## Paint Puteroner (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ph and such*

Thanks guys,
My SW rep says the ph shouldn't be an issue and the binder isn't needed either. I am concerned with the block filler making things worse if the paint is only removed 50% give or take. What then...? I'd hate to see that edge if I'm puting on a semi gloss over the top. Also, this is rural ND so they're being real lax on the specs, basically leaving it to the bidders to know what they're doing...(which is why i joined the forum ha ha.) Again, thanks for the help!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well sorry but there is only one main reason paint peels from concrete and that is the ph. I bet if you look you will see some white chalky stuff on the concrete where it peeled.


----------



## ajpace (Jan 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Well sorry but there is only one main reason paint peels from concrete and that is the ph. I bet if you look you will see some white chalky stuff on the concrete where it peeled.


Actually, vapor pressure can cause peeling as well. Could be a problem with masonry flashings or caulk joints.


----------

